# Broken mirror switch



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2003)

The remote mirror switch/nob on my wife's 2000 NB has broken off. I understand this is fairly common. Does anyone know a cheap way to fix/replace this. The dealer says +$150.


----------



## SONETT-71 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Broken mirror switch ([email protected])*

That is a total rip off. In my area you can buy the switch for approx $18.00. Just brought one two months ago for a Passat cost me $18.00 and about 10 minutes to install. Parts dept told me the service dept drills a hole in the middle of the switch, screws in a long sheet metal screw, clamps on a set of vice grips and holds the frame with one hand and pulls out the switch with the vice grips. I gave it a try and it was 1-2-3. From what i understand women break the knob off with their hand bags. Also check E-Bay from time to time these switches are always up for auction.
For the record we have a 2001 Beetle 2.0 & a 2003 Jetta GLS 2.0 both great cars.
For the weekends i drive a 1971 Saab Sonett III 
Sonett-71


----------



## rocko (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: Broken mirror switch ([email protected])*

May be too late for you, but for the record: I broke mine off simply doing an interior wipe-down. Damp towel snagged on the knob and it broke with ease. Definitely a part worth shopping for. I ended up buying the factory replacement from http://www.drewparts.com for $40 incl. tax. I had to chuckle when I read the reply you got- I had read about folks trying to pry the old part out and I thought of drilling a couple screws into it and using them to pull it out- just like the parts guy recommended. Worked like a charm but it does take a fair amount of force to break loose the retention tabs while you hold back the surrounding facia piece that goes over the handle/switch. 
I'll be a lot more careful around that POS switch, that's for sure !


----------



## woflsburgT (Oct 11, 2002)

same thing happened to me. the mirrors are set where i like them though. i also got quoted at $150, so screw that.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (woflsburgT)*

just happend to my buddy, called the dealership, they said they cant order one, tried http://www.drewparts.com. no luck.....cant find one on ebay right now either, they have every other switch, not that one.....any other places to get one?


----------



## SparkE! (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work*

I went to the main VW dealership in Kansas City (Cunningham Volkswagen), looking for a replacement mirror switch. The guy at the counter informed me that they have replaced the switch with a newer version. That was about a year ago. I finally got around to replacing the broken switch with the new one, but it will not work. It does not light up like the old one did and it doesn't control the mirror adjustment either. I plugged it in properly on the backside of the switch. All of my fuses are good. Did the guy sell me the wrong switch?
Here's a picture of the original:








and the new one:


----------



## sir8valve (Oct 6, 2004)

it looks like he sold you a one for a passat and it looks like you own a jetta. i'm sure if you go back to the dealer they'll take it back or they might be able to help you figure out the problem usually parts counter guys knows whats up.


----------



## SparkE! (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (sir8valve)*

Actually, I own a Y2k Bug.


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (SparkE!)*

All new miror switches have the power fold-in sign like on certain Passat, regardless if it's going onto a Beetle, Golf, Jetta or Passat. But if your switch doesn't light up and the old one did, that's not normal.
edit: BTW it comes out easy if you remove the door trim panel and that doesn't take too long either.


_Modified by John16v at 1:42 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## SparkE! (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (John16v)*

I wanted to remove the door trim panel, but I was not able to figure out how to remove the window cranks in order to get that done. How do you do that? I wouldn't have gouged the switch retaining bezel if I'd been able to get the door trim panel off.
By the way, the parts guy said that the Golf, Jetta and Beetle all use the same mirror switch, so that agrees with what you are telling me. I'm thinking that they gave me a bad switch, not the wrong switch.


----------



## Questor (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Broken mirror switch ([email protected])*

Apply a VERY small amount of Loctite 4851 or equivalent cyanoacrylate gel adhesive to both sides of the broken clear plastic.
Be very careful not to get any of the adhesive on anything that isn't sheared plastic and don't use so much that the joint will "bleed" the adhesive.
Allow approx 1 min for the adhesive to 'skin' and then press the parts together firmly for the next minute. Leave for a couple hours, or overnight before using.
I've done this on a couple of these and had no problems, the switches actually seem stronger than they were before they broke.
This assumes that you haven't lost any of the plastic and your shear mates up cleanly. I've seen the switches crumbled, so this repair is not an option, but I've also seen them break right at the stem - perfect for this procedure.
(You could also just try regular superglue, which is basically what the loctite adhesive mentioned above is, but the bond strength might not be as good - ymmv and all that)
Good luck!


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (SparkE!)*

Door trim removal (NB left door)
1.remove three torx screws at the complete bottom of the trim
2.if you've got manual windows; between the window crank and the door trim, there's a round clip, push it out. It's only clipped on a shaft, shouldn't be hard to remove.(only comes out one way so try it at a few angles) then take off the crank.
3. the grab handle on the door trim comes apart. you have to very carefully insert a plastic wedge or gently (can't stress that enough) insert a flat screwdriver (prefer a plastic wedge, won't leave a mark on your handle vs screwdriver will) between the two parts of the handle (if you look closely you'll see the crack where to insert your tool) so there's like a cover for the grab handle that comes off in other words.
Carefull not to lose the clips that hold the grab handle cover to the door trim. They'll probably pry open after you've removed the grab handle cover so squeeze the clips back into shape with some pliers then re-install the ones that fell off the door trim in the handle. Look at them carefully they've got a specific mouting position.
4. remove I think it's two or three screws inside the grab handle that hold the door trim to the door.
5. Pull off the door trim from the door starting at the bottom of the door. Go slow you might have to tug a bit at the trim and some clips holding the trim to the door might and probably will brake, replace if necessary but the trim holds good when re-installed even with a couple of broken clips.
6. pry out the top of the trim for the window seal (careful not to chip your painted door trim top).
7. unclip electrical connections + handle cable (for this hold handle in door trim open, unclip the cable hook part then it'll slide out, be sure to put it back together the same after)
Your switch is just clipped into the door trim
Wish I had pics for ya this would've been a whole lot simpler to explain, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocko (Jul 17, 2000)

With all due respect, I think my method of drilling a couple holes into the old switch housing, threading in a couple screws, and using them to pull the switch unit out (it's just a snap fit), is simple and effective.


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (rocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocko* »_With all due respect, I think my method of drilling a couple holes into the old switch housing, threading in a couple screws, and using them to pull the switch unit out (it's just a snap fit), is simple and effective. 

I didn't say it's not effective, no disrespect intended. He asked me how to remove the door trim so I explained it, I'm a tech at a dealer and that's how we replace the switches. We have all the time in the world under warranty so we just do it OEM style.


----------



## Rave Green VR6 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (John16v)*

I just replaced mine really easily in less than 1 minute without any drilling, door panel removal or other time consuming actions. Just use a blunt butter knife and gently insert it on the left side of the switch between the trim and switch and pry gently to just loosen it, then do the same on the bottom then use a bit more force and it just pops out as you work the knife in between the trim and switch. No marks or scratches whatsoever on my door and you wouldn't even know that it was replaced other than the fact that this switch has the place to tuck your mirrors in which my car is not equipped to do. Very simple and no need to spend more then a minute. You just plug the new one in and are ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work (SparkE!)*









Power folding mirror. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif An option in Passats in 1999-2000 I believe, the switch was present in all MKIV Golfs and Jettas and New Beatles during those years as well. They will operate your mirrors just as your stock switch did, though you won't be able to make your mirrors actually fold (folding mirrors can be acheived, at a cost of 110-225 for each motor and a little fabrication).
Buy this guys switch for $15.00:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2283596 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work (craigalangibson)*

These switches are on ebay if anyone needs a replacement.
I saw a few the other day...


----------



## speedracer79 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work (SPKNGRMN)*

Is it #22 on this diagram?
https://www.parts.com/partloca...gid=2


----------



## VW-GTi (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work (speedracer79)*

does anyone know the plug part number, the plug that goes into the back of the switch. Does the stearlership sell this or can I find it cheaper? I drilled too far with one hole and i drilled through the connector,


----------



## speedracer79 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: New replacement switch doesn't work (VW-GTi)*

I just bought one on eBay for $8
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...60119
you might ask him if he has any more.


----------



## jbcottrelltre (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Broken mirror switch ([email protected])*

I just bought a switch pn: 1J1 959 565E. Is that the same as you folks?


----------



## justindesilva (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Broken mirror switch (jbcottrelltre)*

thanks to the guy who used the butter knife. with a little finesse the switch pops right out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

